# The three amigos



## the tinker (Jul 11, 2020)

Three fenderless favorites.  Hawthorne 5 bar,  49Schwinn,  and a Colson. 















It started to storm a couple minutes after I took these photos. I guess the wind didn't like the Hawthorne.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jul 13, 2020)

nice. I like fenderless bikes


----------

